# Lost Grey w/ Red stripe frame raft and oars



## rvboater19 (May 23, 2011)

Hey man I saw your boat pinned on river right pretty badly while I was driving down the canyon. Not sure which mile marker it was near but it was down the canyon about a mile from the light that goes to blackhawk. Good luck with everything


----------



## mp (Feb 4, 2004)

it was eddied out at the top of the golden whitewater park right across from the RV park at 9:30 am on Sunday. It was not moving someone was over on that side of the river with it, hope it was you.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

This must be the boat that J.Thompson tried to get out. We helped him get a ducky out of the river at double knife rapid on upper clear creek. Looks like he tried to brinyour boat to shore as well. But didn't have much luck. Just in the 20 mind or so of getting the ducky out, 2 raft paddles floated down and there was more stuff in eddies all the way to ccpp im sure. Hope you're able to retrieve your raft. ....here is the post regarding your boat. http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/your-lost-boat-s-on-clear-creek-37932.html


----------



## cpax (Jun 26, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks mp, 

I got your phone call but the raft was gone by the time I got there. Hopefully the person who salvaged the wreck can get a hold of me.

Regards, 

Calvin


----------



## J. Thompson (Jun 14, 2011)

Calvin,

I think I have your bow line, D ring , carabiner, and cam strap.
Give me a call and I'll get them back to you.
720-298-3753

josh


----------

